# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне >  Хабаровск

## Александра

Адрес
Хабаровск, Ухтомского 68
Рядом Автовокзал и ЖД вокзал
Как проехать:

----------


## Александра

вот сайт Хабаровского ведического центра Новый Шантипур
http://shantipur.ru/

----------


## Югала Прити д.д. BVS

Хабаровские Божества в День явления Господа Нитьянанды





Господь Нитьянанда

----------


## lavanga mandjari d.d.

На Божествах были великолепные чадары из живых цветов. Спасибо нашим матаджам,которые с такой любовью украсили алтарь!

----------


## Александра

У меня сохранилось с того форума 116 фото 
хотелось бы что нибудь выложить,если у меня получится)

----------


## Александра



----------


## Александра

так выглядит шантипур снаружи,только забор уже другой

фестиваль в Хабаровске


харинамы

----------


## Александра

проповедь

----------


## Александра

божества,алтарь,Говардхан

----------


## Кишори-рани д.д

вот вам делать нечего было все фотки сохранять  :smilies:

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> вот вам делать нечего было все фотки сохранять


Кишори-рани молодцом! Тему надо было вернуть!

----------


## Кишори-рани д.д

вернуть и приумножить  :smilies:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> вот вам делать нечего было все фотки сохранять


Наверное, Вы хотели сказать "Большое спасибо, Александра!"  :smilies:

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> вот вам делать нечего было все фотки сохранять


Да, видно, что Александра проделала большой объем работы, закачав столько фотографий со старого форума сюда!  :smilies:  Стоит только поблагодарить ее за то что она выложила столь нектарные фотографиии. Мне лично они очень понравились. Спасибо матаджи Александре! И спасибо вам, матаджи Кишори-рани!

----------


## Александра

дык я из и сохранила потому что нектарные) (Спасибо Кишори-рани) и иногда когда мантру читала (не знаю правильно это или нет), включала эти фото слайд-шоу. :sorry:

----------


## Кишори-рани д.д

> Наверное, Вы хотели сказать "Большое спасибо, Александра!"


 я именно это и сказала, я очень удивилась просто  :smilies: 
Александра спасибо, а я вас знаю ?

----------


## Кишори-рани д.д

повторяйте харе кришна

----------


## Кишори-рани д.д

фото с праздника Говардхан пуджа 2010 год

----------


## Кишори-рани д.д

фото с сегодняшнего праздника:































и пара видео:

----------


## Александра

Харе Кришна!
Кишори-рани, наверное не знаете.
Лаванга Манджари знает,она у нас на свадьбе летом готовила с Дашей очень вкусный пир!
Спасибо им еще раз и джай!!!!!!

----------


## Кишори-рани д.д

ок, спрошу у Лаванги Манджари  :smilies:

----------


## Кишори-рани д.д

из древнего:

----------


## Александра

пожалуйста просвящайте нас тут  о приезде махарадже и других гостей,чтобы мы вовремя ориентировались и могли приехать к вам

----------


## Кишори-рани д.д

хорошо, так и будем делать

сегодня приезжает Е.С. Прабхавишну Свами.

----------


## Кишори-рани д.д

несколько фото с Рама Навами.

----------


## Александра

Если будут данные когда точно приезжает Госвами Махарадж, напишите, пожалуйста!С какого по какое, чтобы знать когда билеты на поезд брать))))

----------


## Кишори-рани д.д

первая харинама в этом году:










фото с Нрисимха Чатурдаши

----------


## Кишори-рани д.д

*ВНИМАНИЕ!!!
3-6 июля Хабаровск впервые посетит Шрила Бхактивигьяна Госвами Махарадж!!!! а 5 июля будет публичная лекция:
а ориентировочно 7-10 июля в Хабаровске будет Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Махарадж!!!! а 8 и 9 июля будет публичная лекция:
ПРИЕЗЖАЙТЕ, ВСЕХ ПОСТАРАЕМСЯ РАЗМЕСТИТЬ.*

----------


## Югала Прити д.д. BVS

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами махарадж в Хабаровске! Впервые!!!

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

Видео лекции Чаитанья Чандра Чарана прабху в Хабаровске

http://brihaspati.ru/?p=479

Не знаю, поддерживается ли яндекс видео, поэтому публикую ссылку на страницу с видео

----------


## Александра

выложите, пожалуйста, побольше фотографий с махараджей этого лета!
мы очень ждем)
спасибо

----------


## Кишори-рани д.д

здесь выкладывать теперь стало неудобно, по правилам необходимо выкладывать превью, 
я дам ссылку на альбомы в моей странице в фейсбуке и контакте, заходите, смотрите  :smilies: 

http://vkontakte.ru/album14109466_138257274
http://vkontakte.ru/album14109466_137667571

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...00000046592002
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...00000046592002

----------


## Кишори-рани д.д

также!!!!

требуется срочно Пуджари временно (а может и постоянно) на месяц в Хабаровский храм.
квалификация необходима.
проживание - в храме.

----------


## Чарана-рену даси

> Видео лекции Чаитанья Чандра Чарана прабху в Хабаровске
> 
> http://brihaspati.ru/?p=479
> 
> Не знаю, поддерживается ли яндекс видео, поэтому публикую ссылку на страницу с видео


 а сколько лекций всего было???

----------


## Кишори-рани д.д

Ирррринааа!!!!  :dandavat:  мои поклоны :smilies: ))

считаем:
7 числа вечером
8 числа утром + вечером публичная программа
9 числа тоже самое
10 числа - на ягье + на воскресной программе
11 числа - утром и вечером

----------


## Чарана-рену даси

:dandavat:  ХАРИБОЛ!!!!
 Кишори, а там на сайте я только две скачала, больше нетууу  :cray: ,, И Госвами Махараджа кто-то обещал.... :mig:

----------


## Александра

что то не могу зайти ни по одной ссылке, чтобы фотографии посмотреть((

----------


## Чарана-рену даси

> что то не могу зайти ни по одной ссылке, чтобы фотографии посмотреть((


 :doom:  все открывается.....

----------


## Александра

может потому что фотографии в группе?
я не зарегестрированна ни в контакте, ни на фейсбуке
личные фото могу смотреть свободно, а в группах если фото нет

----------


## Чарана-рену даси

> может потому что фотографии в группе?
> я не зарегестрированна ни в контакте, ни на фейсбуке
> личные фото могу смотреть свободно, а в группах если фото нет


да надо зарегистрироваться......

----------


## Александра

вот и зарегестрировалась на фейсбуке уже,а все равно нет доступа к странице
(((((((

----------


## Чарана-рену даси

зайдите на страничку Кишори Рани...с левой стороны написано фотографии,, может быть так...
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?...2002&sk=photos

----------


## Александра

Фейсбук вото что пишет
Данная страница временно недоступна

Запрошенная Вами страница не может быть отображена в данный момент. Возможно, она временно недоступна, действие ссылки закончилось или у Вас нет доступа к просмотру данной страницы.

Пошла на страничку к Кишори Рани, тоже ничего не видно, решила подружиться (страница закрыта наполовину), если получится-посмотрим)

----------


## Чарана-рену даси

не знаю,,,, я и не к друзьям хожу,,,,  :doom:

----------


## Кишори-рани д.д

я подружилась, Сашенька, смотри.

----------


## Александра

О!
Спасибо!

----------


## Александра

Посмотрела)))
фотографии просто блеск!!!!!!

----------


## Кишори-рани д.д

22-27 августа в Хабаровске гостит  Е.С. Бхакти Вигна Винаша Нарасимха Махарадж 
31 августа -01 сентября - Е.С. Прабхавишну Свами

приходите будем рады  :smilies:

----------


## Александра

Слышала, что осенью-зимой будут махараджи.
Если что, пишите)
Особенно на 17-20 ноября будет кто нить?

----------


## Югала Прити д.д. BVS

обычно в декабре приезжает Бхактивайбхава свами.

----------


## Александра

Харе Кришна!
Расскажите, пожалуйста, как вы варите суп в храме зеленый такой. Суп-пюре. Очень сытный. Хотелось бы тоже его варить дома.
Спасибо

----------


## Югала Прити д.д. BVS

> Харе Кришна!
> Расскажите, пожалуйста, как вы варите суп в храме зеленый такой. Суп-пюре. Очень сытный. Хотелось бы тоже его варить дома.
> Спасибо


это суп- пюре из картошки и шпинаната, варите картошку почти до готовности, добавляеете шпинат, ещё варите, чтобы овощи очень хорошо разварились, потом блендером взбиваете. соль и специи по вкусу

----------


## Александра

спасибо!А мажараджи ожидаются ?

----------

